# Slide Menü (von Top)



## Blender (23. März 2004)

Hi, ich war zwar lange nicht mehr hier, aber mache jetzt meine Homepage weiter und bräuchte eure Hilfe.

Also seit 2 tagen Versuch ich eine Navigation ähnlich wie hier:
Sport1.de  (oben links über das Logo gehen)

Halt, dass sich beim mit der Maus überfahren von oben ein Menü langsam ausfährt.

Ich hab es bisher geschafft, dass sich ein Menü von oben ausfährt, aber diesen langsamen Effekt hab ich nicht hinbekommen.

Nun habe ich das angehängte Script gefunden, was solch eine Navigation ermöglicht. Jedoch finde ich im ganzen Internet dieses Script nur mit einem Menü was sich von links nach rechts einblendet, ich möchte es aber von oben nach unten eingeblendet haben.

Ich kenne mich zwar noch nicht so in Javascript aus, aber denke, dass man folgende Zeilen ändern muss (unter anderem, jedoch hab ich mit diesen hier Probleme):


```
}
window.onload=regenerate2
if (document.all){
document.write('</div>')
themenu=document.all.slidemenubar2.style
rightboundary=0
leftboundary=-150
}
else{
themenu=document.layers.slidemenubar
rightboundary=150
leftboundary=10
}
```

Wäre nett, wenn sich jemand von euch Profis dieses Script angucken könnte und mir sagen könnte wie ich dieses "rightboundary" und "leftboundary" in "top="x"" umschreiben kann.


So ich denke jeder weiß was gemeint ist, sonst natürlich könnt ihr mich gerne fragen was ich überhaupt meine!


----------



## Blender (23. März 2004)

sorry, hab vergessen das Script anzuhängen, klappt mit Edit irgendwie nit.


----------

